# Puerto Rico



## mpolo555 (Sep 2, 2013)

Need 1 bedroom in Puerto Rico starting 9/19


----------



## abc31 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Club Cala de Palmas*

I sent you a private message. I can reserve Club Cala de Palmas. Email me if interested at abcassidy@hotmail.com.


----------

